# guide to compiling linux 3.1.x with icc needed

## graysky

I found this pdf detailing how to build an old version (2.6.9) of the linux kernel with icc v10.  I'm using icc for x86_64 systs v12.1.0 and would like to build linux v3.1.2 with it but cannot seem to find instructions that work.

Any advice from those who have done this?

----------

## dirkfanick

These guys helped on older kernels: http://www.linuxdna.com/

 *Quote:*   

> Original ICC source (works with ICC version 10.1.018 which is keyword masked in Gentoo's Portage):
> 
> intelwrapper
> 
> linux-dna-2.6.22.tar.gz | MD5
> ...

 

----------

## graysky

Thanks dirk, but I want to build it by hand.

----------

